# Car Dryer



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi

Has anybody got one of the attached Gravitis dryers, what are they like,
its cheaper at £ 122.85 than the Bruhl MD2800 at £ 184.00 and more powerful at 3600W or is it still only going to be effective for mirrors, gaps etc and take to long to dry the whole car? If so I may as well go for one of the £40-60 pet dryers for mirrors etc.

Cheershttps://www.amazon.co.uk/Gravitis-Motor-Blaster-Motorbike-Motorcycle/dp/B076ZQWSLL/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1528122320&sr=8-4&keywords=car+dryer+blower


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Others to think about

https://www.amazon.co.uk/2800W-BLASTER-GROOMING-BLOWDRYER-HAIRDRYER/dp/B00ENXRKSK Some pet dryers even have a heat setting.

and the titan vacs from Screwfix and tool station can be used to blow

Or a cordless leaf blower


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi Rian

Thats my thinking is the 3600W of the gravitis going to make any significant difference over a pet dryer at 2800W and £80 cheaper where my aim is to dry my car quickly as I'm in full sun by 10AM this time of year or will it take to long.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

BruceVolvo said:


> Hi Rian
> 
> Thats my thinking is the 3600W of the gravitis going to make any significant difference over a pet dryer at 2800W and £80 cheaper where my aim is to dry my car quickly as I'm in full sum by 10AM this time of year or will it take to long.


Ill be honest Bruce, ive no experience with either, ive only ever used my Titan, just wanted to share some alternatives just in case you hadent seen them.

I think if you can stretch to it the more powerful version will dry your car quicker however I cant see it been much quicker than the pet dryer, hopefully someone with some real world experience with this will be along


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

Stihl petrol leaf blower for me... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

A waste of time in my opinion. I bought a master blaster used it twice and it gathered dust for a year after that. Takes way to long to dry a full car with them I use a filter on my water for the final spray down now.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

pump said:


> A waste of time in my opinion. I bought a master blaster used it twice and it gathered dust for a year after that. Takes way to long to dry a full car with them I use a filter on my water for the final spray down now.


Hi Pump

The big 8 HP master blaster does that still take to long? I'm wasting money as well as time then.

I've thought about a filter but with no garage, my theory is that dust etc will still collect and dry on the car whilst drying?


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

For me was a mega waste of money I bought the blaster, extension hose and cart sold it for half price and is now used for drying dogs at a dog groomer :wall:

Takes forever to dry a full car you end up chasing the Water around the car than anything else. 

Much faster with a decent drying towel or spray down with filtered water and let dry. Don't overthink it unless your car is worth millions! The like of pan the organiser on YouTube and others get paid to promote this kind of stuff so don't mind the hype and remember the old saying... A Fool and His Money Are Soon Parted (like me on this one!)


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree with @pump. Luckily I only bought the sidekick, so didn't waste too much money. I used it a few times, but a towel is just as good plus I just can't be bothered getting it out.


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

I like my Sidekick. It is definitely useful for crevices. 

I suppose a combination of a towel and a blower would be good, especially if like me you sometimes leave it too long in the evening to start the wash and then it’s hard to dry in the moist air. 

Not used a full-size though so can’t be sure of their worth.

EDIT: Also useful for drying in between decon stages if you’re not ready to physically touch the car yet.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I use a pet dryer

Best used- Hot air will dry tyres in no time, good for blowing out gaps and grills etc

it can be used to blow off excess water on a very well protected car but a qd and drying towel is stll much much better & faster


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

why is QD and a towel much better than a touchless dry?


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

As mentioned above great for door jams etc. If you want it for that type of work just not for drying a full car. It's a cool toy to have but unless you are a pro detailer hard to justify the cost against The amount of times you will use it. When I do door jams I just use a battery powered blower to dry them out.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Well that looks like some money saved, I may still invest in a pet dryer for tires etc to save some time on the final stages as i've still got the problem of full sun by 10AM.

Although a saturday and sunday split clean hasn't been a problem for the last 2-3 weeks, long may it last, I live in hope


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

BruceVolvo said:


> Well that looks like some money saved, I may still invest in a pet dryer for tires etc to save some time on the final stages as i've still got the problem of full sun by 10AM.
> 
> Although a saturday and sunday split clean hasn't been a problem for the last 2-3 weeks, long may it last, I live in hope


Di vessel is a great investment. No rush to dry then :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> why is QD and a towel much better than a touchless dry?


I think the poster may have meant better in the fact that it is much qucker than chasing water around with a blower.

Even on a well protected car it is not the easiest of jobs to dry quickly with a blower. With a blower you need to effectively blow the water off of the car, and what happens is you end up blowing the water around the panels.


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

I use a battery powered leaf blower, but I still have to go around the car with a drying towel to finish the job. It does save me some time and keeps the towel marks to a minimum.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

pxr5 said:


> I agree with @pump. Luckily I only bought the sidekick, so didn't waste too much money. I used it a few times, but a towel is just as good plus I just can't be bothered getting it out.


DI water Sheeting dry, dab with Gyeon silk dryer, takes very little time to 'almost dry'
Sidekick around alloys, tyres and crevices with extra towel to blot runs, takes a bit more to 'completely dry', run out free.

Quick to deploy too.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

fatdazza said:


> Di vessel is a great investment. No rush to dry then :thumb:


Hi Dazza

Do you still dry the car after using the DI vessel no rush as you say though, I was under the impression that everybody just left the cars to dry naturally which I thought would pick up dust etc whilst drying?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

BruceVolvo said:


> Hi Dazza
> 
> Do you still dry the car after using the DI vessel no rush as you say though, I was under the impression that everybody just left the cars to dry naturally which I thought would pick up dust etc whilst drying?


Sorry should have been clearer. Benefits of DI vessel is

1. Can leave to dry naturally with no water spots
2. If you are waxing etc. Then you can take your time drying with a towel or blowing water off without having to rush to avoid water evaporating and leaving spots.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

A expensive use of resin doing both IMO but each to their own. 

I towel dry with QD/drying aid or DI rinse and leave time if at a premium. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

LeeH said:


> A expensive use of resin doing both IMO but each to their own.
> 
> I towel dry with QD/drying aid or DI rinse and leave time if at a premium.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Do you have a black car?


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Grin said:


> I like my Sidekick. It is definitely useful for crevices.
> 
> I suppose a combination of a towel and a blower would be good, especially if like me you sometimes leave it too long in the evening to start the wash and then it's hard to dry in the moist air.
> 
> ...


Pretty much agree with how invaluable I have found my sidekick.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> I agree with @pump. Luckily I only bought the sidekick, so didn't waste too much money. I used it a few times, but a towel is just as good plus I just can't be bothered getting it out.


I bought a sidekick a few months ago and haven't used it much. It's good for drying wheels but it's very noisy, not something you would want to use on a sunday morning.

If I was polishing and waxing then I'd probably use it to drive water out of crevices but otherwise its an expensive ornament.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

fatdazza said:


> Do you have a black car?


Not anymore, but I've had 2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Conversley, blowers are fantastic on motorbikes as you can't get to half the areas the water collects, but on a car...not so much.

I really do fancy a DI vessel though, I've got a black fiesta and it's an utter sod to clean in the summer, but I wouldn't bother with the the vac on that as any water runs wouldn't mark if it was from a DI source.

I appreciate that's different if you're going to wax...but I've never found the odd drop of water has ever caused me any problems when applying Colli 845


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

I love my Master Blaster. I've had it for several years and it gets used all the time, especially in my engine bay. Yes, it was expensive, but I've never regretted buying it.

I was considering getting one of the water filters, but they need to be replaced periodically and the MB doesn't.



Sent from my bedroom with Crapatalk.


----------

